# Wat met het circumflex?



## eno2

De Franse spelling is zopas gewijzigd. 
Maar de Nederlandse leenwoorden niet?
Frans maitresse. Nederlands: maîtresse.
En wat met fèteren?
Moeten we dat soms feteren?


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> De Franse spelling is zopas gewijzigd.


Zopas? De laatste hervorming dateert van 1990. Zie Rectifications orthographiques du français en 1990 — Wikipédia. De hervorming is zeker in Frankrijk nog niet volledig omarmd. Vooral het weglaten van het accent circonflexe op de i en u (overigens niet in alle omstandigheden) viel slecht. Zelfs woordenboeken willen er nog niet graag aan. Mijn Larousse uit 2015 noemt als eerste de spelling _maîtresse_ en verbant de nieuwe spelling buiten de zogeheten 'zone entrée', daarmee het signaal afgevend dat deze schrijfwijze onvoldoende geattesteerd is. Een woord als _évènement _(pre-1990-spelling: _événement_) wordt door Larousse wél binnen de 'zone entrée' getrokken_, _omdat deze spelling inmiddels voldoende ingeburgerd is geraakt.



eno2 said:


> En wat met f[ê]teren?
> Moeten we dat soms feteren?


Het accent circonflexe op de e is in de laatste spellinghervorming ongemoeid gebleven.

Edit: Ai, ik schreef zomaar 'de accent circonflexe'. Tot twee keer toe. Heb ik verbeterd. Ik begin nogal gevoelig voor 'onthetting' te worden, geloof ik ...


----------



## eno2

> *do 04/02/2016 - 13:39*  Gianni Paelinck *In Frankrijk wordt vanaf volgend schooljaar een heuse spellingverandering doorgevoerd, een zeldzaamheid bij onze zuiderburen. Zo'n 2.400 Franse woorden zullen we anders moeten schrijven. Zo zal het accent circonflexe - het "hoedje" ^ - bij een aantal woorden verdwijnen. Bedoeling is om de Franse spelling eenvoudiger te maken, maar heel wat taalminnenden vrezen de ineenstorting van hun geliefkoosde Frans. De Franse Revolutie anno 2016.
> lees ook*
> 
> "Waarom heeft iedereen het over Sir Cornflake?"
> *Wat verandert er precies?*
> In de eerste plaats krijgen bepaalde individuele woorden een andere schrijfwijze, om ze beter te doen aansluiten bij de uitspraak. Kwestie van het zo simpel mogelijk te houden.
> 
> Een voorbeeld. "Oignon", het Franse woord voor ui. De "i" spreken we niet uit. Die verdwijnt. Dat heeft zo zijn gevolgen voor een oerklassieker uit de Franse keuken: de uiensoep. Voortaan bestelt u in het Café de Flore in Parijs een "soupe à l'ognon". De Franse horeca zal zowaar moeten investeren in nieuwe menukaarten.
> 
> En die trip naar Parijs maken de Fransen overigens niet meer tijdens het week-end, maar tijdens het weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Los van de individuele opfrissingen zijn er ook drie essentiële veranderingen.
> 
> 
> Zo zijn er voortaan andere regels rond het meervoud van samengestelde woorden: "des après-midi" wordt "des après-midis"
> Ook een aantal grammaticale verschijnselen rond het gebruik van het voltooid deelwoord en de infinitief veranderen.
> Ten slotte wordt het gebruik van het accent circonflexe aangepast.
> De meest in het oog springende verandering voor ons anderstaligen is die wat betreft het accent circonflexe. Op de klinkers "i" en "u" wordt het hoedje in een rits woorden voortaan weggelaten. De Franse schandaalpers zal het bijvoorbeeld niet meer kunnen hebben over de maîtresses van de presidenten, wel over de maitresses. "In bepaalde gevallen vervalt het accent, vooral waar het verwarring creëerde", zegt Ludo Melis, professor emeritus Frans aan de KU Leuven.
> 
> "Het is eigenlijk een soort vereenvoudiging. Het wordt allemaal wat logischer gemaakt", aldus Melis. Hij nuanceert ook: "De hervorming is eigenlijk beperkt. Op één bladzijde zullen misschien twee woorden anders worden geschreven. Je moet je er niet te veel bij voorstellen, goed zichtbaar zal de verandering niet zijn."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AP
> *Het verhaal van de circonflexe*
> Het accent circonflexe sloop de Franse taal etymologisch binnen via het Latijn. "Oorspronkelijk is het een "s" die in het Latijn voor een medeklinker stond, maar die in het Frans niet meer werd uitgesproken. In de schrijftaal begon men die "s" daarom op de voorafgaande klinker te schrijven. Dat werd dan later in het officiële drukwerk overgenomen. Het accent circonflexe was geboren", legt prof Melis uit.
> 
> "De circonflexe is dan vooral behouden geweest voor de woorden die zonder het accent exact hetzelfde worden geschreven, maar die wel een andere betekenis hebben. Denken we aan sur (het voorzetsel "op") en être sûr (wat "zeker zijn" betekent). Daar blijft het accent ook nu wel degelijk behouden."
> 
> *De nieuwe spelling: een staatszaak!*
> De "nieuwe" spelling is eigenlijk al in 1990 goedgekeurd door de Académie Française. In Franstalige België schrijven ze al langer volgens de nieuwe regels. Maar de Franse schoolkinderen zullen dus pas 26 jaar na datum inschakelen. Veel heeft te maken met de weerstand - de _résistance_ zo je wil - van behoudsgezinde taalliefhebbers.
> 
> "De Fransen zijn - meer dan anderen - gehecht aan schriftbeelden. Er is dan ook een hele hetze geweest rond de huidige verandering. Er waren comités voor het behoud van het accent circonflexe. De taal zou instorten zonder dat ding", vertelt professor Melis. "Het zijn discussies waarbij de passies hoog kunnen oplopen in Frankrijk."
> 
> Spelling is in Frankrijk een echt cultuurgoed
> De Fransen houden inderdaad vast aan hun taal. De laatste grote spellingwijziging in de taal van Molière dateert al van de 19e eeuw. "Spelling heeft namelijk een grote symbolische waarde sinds de alfabetisering in Frankrijk. Een typisch aanwervingsexamen bij de staat begint er met een dictee." De professor verklaart: "De Franse spelling is veel vroeger gestandaardiseerd dan pakweg het Nederlands. De spelling van de Fransen gaat terug naar hoe men sprak en schreef in de 15e eeuw. Dat geeft een historische band."
> 
> "De spelling is voor de Fransen evenzeer een cultuurgoed als een gewone conventie om te schrijven. Een wijziging ervan heeft in Frankrijk een grotere symbolische waarde dan een feitelijke waarde. Het is een staatszaak."
> 
> *En wat met het Nederlands?*
> Jawel, ook voor onze eigen Nederlandse taal kan een spellingwijzing in het Frans gevolgen hebben. Zo hebben wij een aantal Franse woorden overgenomen, accenten incluis. Denk maar aan maîtresse. Zonder het hoedje kleurt de spellingcorrector bij ons nog steeds rood.
> 
> Voorlopig blijft bij ons de regel van het Groene Boekje gelden: mét accent dus. Maîtresse is dan ook een perfect Nederlands woord. Maar taalwetenschappers vinden het naar eigen zeggen wel een "bijzonder interessante" kwestie.
> 
> De spellingcommissie van de Taalunie - die gaat over onze Nederlandse spelling - komt binnen twee maanden bijeen in een volgende sessie. "En daar zal de kwestie wellicht wel geagendeerd worden", klinkt het.
> 
> deredactie.be/cm/vrtnieuws/buitenland/1.2564295



Dat belooft een hoop trammelant.


----------



## bibibiben

Heerlijk om te zien hoe een in 1990 beklonken nieuwe spelling pas in 2016 officieel in alle schoolboeken wordt doorgevoerd. De raderen draaien langzaam, tergend langzaam. Ik heb zo'n donkerbruin vermoeden dat over tien jaar iedereen nog steeds 'maîtresse' schrijft.


----------



## eno2

Afhankelijk van wat de media en de uitgevers doen...


----------



## Red Arrow

Een groot deel van die 'nieuwe' spelling werd al jaren onderwezen op Vlaamse scholen.
Ik heb altijd geleerd dat alle werkwoorden op -eler en -eter normaal worden vervoegd (dus -èle / -ète i.p.v. -elle / -ette), behalve jeter en appeler, omdat je die woorden schrijft zoals je 't hoort.


----------



## Chimel

Ja, het gaat langzaam... Iedereen kijkt uit wat de andere doet, want als je nu de enige bent die "le mois d'aout" schrijft, heb je schrik dat iemand denkt dat je een spelllingsfout hebt gemaakt.

Maar ik denk dat informatica die evolutie toch wat sneller gaat maken: als de nieuwe softwares de spelling "aout" aanvaarden ipv automatisch te verbeteren, zullen steeds meer mensen die (oorspronkelijke) fout niet meer gecorigeerd zien en zal het dus sneller ingeburgerd worden.

It's just a guess, wait and see!


----------

